
Say “No” to Templates - mps_solutions
https://multi-programming.com/ecommerce-templates-is-bad-idea
======
ColinWright
Huge pop-up overlaying the entire screen, and the "close" button was off the
screen, requiring that I resize, and then move around to hunt it down.

So I ask myself - why should I take advice from them about web site/page
design?

Perhaps that's unfair and unreasonable, but the lesson for people here on HN
is that the way you present your information absolutely affects how seriously
people take you, and whether they will bother listening to you at all.

But then, you probably knew that.

